# Solved: iPhone 4 won't turn back on, please help !



## SsoMelody (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I have an iPhone 4 and it is tethered jailbroken. I was updating my program through cydia and I had to restart my phone afterwards, I know you need redsn0w and the correct firmware to boot it back up but the problem is I forgot what my iPhone firmware was, and I can't seem to find the right version of redsn0w for it. Now it's just sitting there with the apple logo on the screen.

I checked online and the firmware might be iOS 4.0 (8A293) or higher

Thank you,


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not sure if iTunes can do it, but try and see if iTunes can correct your software.


----------



## SsoMelody (Dec 20, 2012)

My phone is connected to my computer however it doesn't show up on iTunes unfortunately :/


----------



## SsoMelody (Dec 20, 2012)

Alright I finally fixed it, downloaded iOS 5.0 and booted through redsn0w, thanks !


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: just out of interest that wasn't through iTunes correct?


----------

